# New job!



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Well started my new job last night. Been pushing to get it for about three straight months. I now work for the union,repairing chasis. only downfall is I had to start out working nights. From 4:00pm-1:00am. But the pay and benifits make up for that. All in all im happy with it.


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

congrads!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

artay:congratulaciones!artay:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Congrats bro.... glad to hear you finally got it


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i'm proud for yea .......


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Congrats !! 
4:00 to 1:00 ain't too bad.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

monsterbrute750 said:


> Congrats !!
> 4:00 to 1:00 ain't too bad.


Yeah, but it aint great either. I was workin 11p-7a and then a few people quit and they completely did away with my shift (there were only 3 of us on that shift) and moved us. 1 guy got moved to the first shift 6a-2:30p and the other two of us were sent to 2nd shift 2:30p-11p. NOW I feel like I dont have time to do anything. Oh and the other guy quit...he never even came in after the new changes.... My company is fallin apart.

Shawn you definitely gotta go be the boss's pet or something buddy, I plan on makin mudstock....even if I gotta tie my brute to the back of walker's! At least I'll be out there lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

congrats!!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Thanks fellas! Your right,I dont have time to do anything. My brother is the man for the same company but different department. So I got someone on the inside. He said give a few months and he will get me on days.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Congrateations


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I think that job would be sweet if it was a Monday through Friday kinda deal but weekends well that screws up your riding time but hey a job is a job nowadays be lucky ya got one lol I want to try something different to but I'm scared to leave where I am


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Congrats!!!!!

Thats not in all that terrible of a shift. I used to do 6P to 6A, that was awful, I never slept.


----------



## ga300 (Jul 20, 2010)

congrats yea im at work right now good ol 5 to 5 with no weekends for 6 weeks gotta love it.


----------



## rapalapaul (Mar 3, 2009)

congrats Union brother! I started on afternoons 3 year then went to days for 9 years got a new job running a press started on midnights loved it. 8 months later bumped to afternoons 3-1130 I hate it never get anything done been workin 12s all week get home at 3am. I cant wait till the day I can go back to midnights.


----------



## rapalapaul (Mar 3, 2009)

rapalapaul said:


> congrats Union brother! I started on afternoons 3 year then went to days for 9 years got a new job running a press started on midnights loved it. 8 months later bumped to afternoons 3-1130 I hate it never get anything done been workin 12s all week get home at 3am. I cant wait till the day I can go back to midnights. The plus is I am at work now so if my press does not stop I sit sit on my A**


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Congrats on the job man

I couldn't ask for a better job just more pay. Lol
I work 4 days a week 7a to 5:30p. Gotta love a state job


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

now yall quit whining :baby:, i've worked nights and weekends for 14 yrs at my job . there is not anything wrong with it . you can make some good pocket change doin it. i wouldnt know any other way though to tell u the truth.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Congrats man! Like said earlier, just be glad to have a job at all these days!!


----------

